

Okcupid has huge security privilege escalation for all users - carterschonwald

If you log into okcupid right now, you can view anyone's 8 most recent conversation threads. The site shouldn't be live right now if they know this is going on.<p>If you are on the OKC team or  you know how to reach one of them, please do so. If not, please make sure that others can see this post.<p>This is a huge security and privacy breach. That is all.
======
jaredsohn
This is an April Fools joke.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/OkCupid//comments/ro3a7/okcs_april_f...](http://www.reddit.com/r/OkCupid//comments/ro3a7/okcs_april_fools_and_im_not_talking_about_the/).

They also have a "Check this out" item in their menu that Rickrolls people.

~~~
carterschonwald
adblock must be hiding that clue, thanks for the info. That said, a very very
not nice april fools.

------
dreamdu5t
You've been fooled!

